
Growth and Government - dmmalam
http://blog.samaltman.com/growth-and-government
======
rdl
I found Mencius Moldbug's response fairly interesting ([http://unqualified-
reservations.blogspot.com/2013/03/sam-alt...](http://unqualified-
reservations.blogspot.com/2013/03/sam-altman-is-not-blithering-idiot.html)) --
it's long, and he's a troll, though.

I don't think the "easy changes" of immigration and tort reform, and maybe
lowering some taxes, will have that meaningful an affect on long term growth,
though. I have no idea what actually would.

